# Elan Valley/Devils Bridge Cruise Sunday 18th September



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
This will be the last cruise that I will arrange as I am handing over the reps job to Steve aka bozzy96.
As we have had such a dreadfull summer maybe we will have a great September allowing us ragtop owners to be able to get the roof down. 8) 
The cruise will start at the Elan Valley visitor centre at 10:30 and we will depart at 11:00 to see the Claerwen dam where we will stop to admire the veiw and workmanship of this the largest of them.
We will then drive on past the other dams till we join the mountain road to travel to Devils Bridge and lunch at the Hafod Hotel.
After lunch we will travel down the B4343 till we get to Tregaron. Here we will drive to Beulah using the road known as the Devils Staircase.
Finaly we will stop at the Trout Inn where they have a function room that we can use and enjoy afternoon tea and cakes before we say our farewells.
As this is my last function I hope a few of you can make it.

TT4PJ 
bozzy96 and Tracy 
markludgate, Helen, Dan and Adam 
shurcomb
Redscouse and Claire
J8keith and Penny
TTsline02
forest and Pauline
Roger as a welcome guest in his MR2
http://www.elanvalley.org.uk/visiting-e ... or-centre/
http://www.thehafodhotel.co.uk/
http://www.thetroutinn.net/


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I should be coming in the GoKart for all your amusement.


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

Guys,

I fancy this outing?

Do I need to join the TTOC owners club or can I pay and just tag along?

Regards

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

No need to join TTOC although it's worth doing long term. Just turn up. Your only about 15 mins from me.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I feel a mini cruise to the cruise coming on. 8) 
Meet at my place then?


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Phil ,
Put me and Rachel down for this one. Looking forward to all the twisty roads will be a nice blast around.

Cheers.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes please  

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I feel a mini cruise to the cruise coming on. 8)
> Meet at my place then?


You going to do sarnies again? lol


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Wait till you get to the visitor centre before you eat. I don't think it would be wise to try and drive the go Kart all that way with something in your stomach. :lol:


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

Phill,

I would like to bring along the wife (Helen) and my 2 boys Dan and Adam is this ok?

Ill let you know about meeting up and traveling together to Elan Valley as we have a caravan (static I hasten to add) just off the A458 at Lanfair and we may travel from there.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Mark,
By all means bring Helen and the boys.
I am hoping for a few more folks to sign up as the number at the moment is a little disappointing. I don't really want to run the cruise if there are only 4 or 5 TT's on it.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi do you have space for a car from Plymouth ? we are hoping to book a weekend break in the area, and a Sunday drive with some other TTs would be bonus to the break.
Keith


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Keith,
You will be most welcome. There is a very nice hotel in Rhayader that is only a mile from the Elan Valley visitor centre. A few of us stayed there last time I did the this cruise. If you do fancy this hotel book the top room that has its own double ended bath in the lower part of the bedroom. 
Don't know if you are into nature, but there is a Kite feeding station right next to the hotel that you can visit. 
Jackie and I lived in Plymouth for three years back in the 80's. Will tell you a few tales when we meet.

http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/the-bry ... ccd0ef0e64


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

j8keith said:


> Hi do you have space for a car from Plymouth ? we are hoping to book a weekend break in the area, and a Sunday drive with some other TTs would be bonus to the break.
> Keith


Would be great if you could come along Keith and Penny   

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry guys but I'm not going to be able to make this. Gutted as this would been the perfect kind of drive out in the Go Kart. Clare has informed me that her nan is having her 90th Birthday party at lunch time on the Sunday so that kind of scuppers my plans.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Sorry I cant make this as I am on holiday :x Looks good though, I will keep a look out in case it gets rearranged due to lack of numbers. It would be good to make your last cruise as a rep a good one with plenty of peeps & TT's


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you pop me down for this


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Phil

Sorry to see it will be the last event you will be organising. It will be nice to try and do this, can you put us two down please.

Iain


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Hi do you have space for a car from Plymouth ? we are hoping to book a weekend break in the area, and a Sunday drive with some other TTs would be bonus to the break.
> ...


Hi Paul, weekend has been booked so we will see you on the 18th.


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

Don't be a numpty like me!!

We have been in Wales this week and decided to pop to Elan Valley then head up the sides of the Reservoir for a ride to Devils Bridge (not in the TT but in the wife's car)

Anyway as I pulled into the Visitors centre car park I didn't see the "Stones" protecting the grass and the front of my wifes car "crunched" on one (see below)

So, a word of warning for the 18th watch the stones when you park ( I didnt see them!!)  










Mark


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

markludgate said:


> Don't be a numpty like me!!
> 
> We have been in Wales this week and decided to pop to Elan Valley then head up the sides of the Reservoir for a ride to Devils Bridge (not in the TT but in the wife's car)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning Mark, its something that I would likely to do


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

The Hadfod Hotel that Phill has posted up in the first post ........... is anybody thinking of staying there for a night or two during this trip??

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Mark,
Many thanks for the bump for the thread! :roll:
Joking apart I hope that there is not too much damage to the car.
P.S. It maybe a good idea if they gave the stones a coat of white paint.


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Mark,
> Many thanks for the bump for the thread! :roll:
> Joking apart I hope that there is not too much damage to the car.
> P.S. It maybe a good idea if they gave the stones a coat of white paint.


Not to much damage, sounded worse than it was.

I also sorted out my TTOC Membership today  

See you on the 18th

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I want to go...I want to go...I want to go...I want to go...I want to go...I want to go... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Come then..... Come then......... Come then........ Come then ........... COME THEN!!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Tried all sorts mate, just isn't gonna happen.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> Tried all sorts mate, just isn't gonna happen.


Bring your Nan with you !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Tried all sorts mate, just isn't gonna happen.
> ...


lol Can you imagine. Heart attack isn't the best present for any birthday.

Isn't even my own Nan, it's the wifes'.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

You obviously aint trying hard enough Matt mate............ sort it out! :lol:

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
See Matt if you had purchased a nice MKII TTS rather than a motorised skate board I bet your gran in law would have been up for a comfy drive in the Welsh hills. :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> See Matt if you had purchased a nice MKII TTS rather than a motorised skate board I bet your gran in law would have been up for a comfy drive in the Welsh hills. :lol:


If the weather is as crap as it's been since Sunday then I think it would have been a waste of time for me anyway.

I'm on the look out for a comfy barge now, just need to sell the stupid BMW.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Phill, I cannot make your swansong....really sorry. Lou has arranged for a night away on our 10th wedding anniversary weekend....

spk soon, must go out for a local pint n platter

Apologies again mate

stu


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking forward to this one Phil, however it will only be me coming as Rachel has a church event to attend.

Are there any details on a mini cruise over to Wales from the midlands area?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
With this just a week away now I could do with a head count as I need to tell the Pub at the end cruise how many of us they need to cater the coffee/tea and cakes for, the charge is £5;00 a head.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Phil, looking forward to the drive, please put Penny and myself down for cakes ect.
Keith


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

Phill,

Me, Helen and the boys are still looking forward to this.

The boys are only 6 and 3 so we will bring juice etc for them.

Mark


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

We are still ok for this Phill, cakes an all  . Would be good to convoy en route as well. Fingers crossed for the weather.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

We are still ok for this aswell Phill, please put Claire down for this aswell ..... Redscouse +1

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
The table is now booked at the Hafod hotel for our lunch and also the Trout Inn for the afternoon tea and cakes. They have said that they will also lay on some nice sandwiches for us FOC which I thought was nice of them.
If you could all get to the Elan Valley visitor centre for 10:30 for a quick coffee that would be good before we depart to drive over the Claerwen dam which is very impresive. From here we will drive past the smaller dams till we join the mountain road that will take us to Devils Bridge and the lunch at the Haford. Following the meal the plan is to drive down to Tregaron where we will then turn onto the Devils staircase which will take us to Beulah and then a short drive to the Trout Inn. Here we can enjoy light refreshments before we say our farewells.
Weather looks to be OK at the moment with just some showers.
I belive Steve (bozzy96) is looking into a mini cruise meet up and he will post up the details in the next day or two.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

[smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys and Gals,

We have two meeting points for Sunday Morning, 8- 8.15am at Junc 2 of the M5 (Mcdonalds) and then just off Junc 3 of the M5 towards Kidderminster approx half a mile large garage on left opposite Audi Halesowen between 8.15 and 8.30am

See you all Sunday

8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Myself and Claire will just meet at Elan Valley visitor centre as from mine the quickest route is across country and not touching any motorways. See you on Sunday @ 10am 

Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will bring some limited edition MK1 TT brand new books that were given out at the TTOC evenTT 11 a few months back. If anoybody would like one, please shout up  

Paul


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll probably shoot up M54 and meet up at the visitor centre, see ya on Sunday. Yes please for a book for me Paul


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

We will see you at Elan Valley.

Paul, wouldn't mind a book if there's one going.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
See you all soon. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yup, up and nearly ready to leave, see you at Elan around 10 - 10.30am 

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I get told today that I don't need to be there for 'LUNCH' till 4pm.

F****d off does not even sum it up.


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

Really enjoyed today, good to meet everyone.

Pictures to follow.

Mark


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thankyou all for coming along I thought that the lunch was superb and worth the bit of a wait. Think that the afternoon tea with all the sandwiches and cakes was well worth the fiver charged. Sorry we did not get to use the Devils staircase but was a misunderstanding with the route, We will make it a definate next time around.
I have to say that rather than a car of the day we should have people of the day and feel that the prize has to go to Dan and Adam for being perfectly behaved boys. It must have been a long day for them with the distance we did and the odd damp patch we hit! 8)


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Good to catch up with some familiar faces and meet some new ones!

Some spirited driving (especially on the way home! got back in 2 hours!), thanks to Phill for organising a great cruise.

Didn't take too many, but here's some pics


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad you had a good day guys. Looks pretty wet?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, just got back after a detour to inlaws at Hereford. Great day out and good to meet everyone old and new. Maybe next time organise one in December when it will probably be warmer and drier 

Nice shots Matt, I'll have a look to see what we managed and post up.

Thanks Phill for the organising, it was an enjoyable one for you're last one as rep, good route and hotels.

I echo you're comments about the kids, they were a credit to the parents.

See you again soon

Iain and Pauline


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

Phill,

Thanks for the day, we enjoyed it especially the boys, Dan loved Paul's RS and Matts Sline, everytime we stopped I had to open the window so he could here the engines :roll: :roll: 
They're shattered now!!

Anyway some pictures























































Look Dad TT's  










Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

markludgate said:


> Phill,


Monsoon?

My car wouldn't have liked that much. lol


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
A few pics from me then. Shame Jackie had to dog sit our poorly Boxer but it would have been to long to leave Ellie on her own.
































































This was why I asked for the doggy bag and Jackie was not with us. However, Ellie was most impressed with her treat from Wales.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Some pics from Roger in his MR2




























Nice to see everyone on the day ans I also think the kids were very well behaved.

Thanks for all the great events Phil and hope to see you at a few of the ones Steve arranges.

Cheers,

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Phil for a really super day, a little damp at times but at least the insects didn't stick to the windscreen. The choices for food stops were excellent and well worth the money. It was great to meet some new faces as well as catch with some old ones. The two young apprentice TT drivers were a real credit, and I'm sure Dad will be bringing them along to other events.
Hope its not too long before we meet up again. I've already got my ticket for Castle Combe.
Keith.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Me and Claire had a great time, thanks for organising Phill 
We have some photos on Claires camera, ill get them uploaded and posted on here in a few days to share with you all.

I would also like to thank Phill for his final meet, and a big thanks for all the things and meets he has done for the TTOC over the years. Hopefully you can still attend some future pub meets and join in with all the usual banter 

And a further Good Luck to Steve, as he will be taking over the West Midlands Rep role from Phill. Any help you need buddy you know where i am 

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thankyou all for the kind thoughts. It has made me think back to all the pub meets and cruises I have arranged over the years.
It has bought back thoughts of the various folks that have joined the fold and some that have now moved on. But there always seems to be new and enthusiastic folks joining in and this is what makes it worth all the planing. 
So, it was great to bow out on a high (don't mention the rain) and hand over the post to Steve who I am sure will come up with some good venues.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Those pictures are very similar to the ones from the famous Skipton run, very nice scenery but also very wet in places. 

Looks like a great run out, only sorry I couldn't make it myself. I'd bought tickets for myself and Julie for a concert which was the same day, but also my car is mis-behaving again too.

Will have to make sure I catch up with Phill at another meet soon. Thanks for hanging in there until the changover was in place, everything you have done for the TTOC is greatly appreciated indeed. 8)

Nick


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Managed to upload a few, most are the same as everyone else's but found a couple of different one's

Thanks again Phill.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:



> Hiya,
> Thankyou all for the kind thoughts. It has made me think back to all the pub meets and cruises I have arranged over the years.
> It has bought back thoughts of the various folks that have joined the fold and some that have now moved on. But there always seems to be new and enthusiastic folks joining in and this is what makes it worth all the planing.
> So, it was great to bow out on a high (don't mention the rain) and hand over the post to Steve who I am sure will come up with some good venues.


Hiya Guys and Gals, Thanks for a great day out Sunday !!!!!!

Just want to say a massive thank you to Phil for organising a great day, yes it rained, but as the woman said at the Elan Valley Visitors Centre, Its Wales, What do you expect, Sunshine ???? :lol: :lol: 
There was some good bits of fun along the way, great scenery and fantastic company,and the two apprentice TT owners were so well behaved they have restored my faith in the youth of today, 8) 
Over the last couple of years I have been to many of the runs and nights out that Phil has organised and if Honest i have got a fair old pair of shoes to fill, all have been enjoyable and we've had some bloody good laughs, and Fun drives back, :twisted: 
So watch the Events page as I'll be posting shortly !!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> They have restored my faith in the youth of today, 8)


Bloody hell! :roll:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Good luck Steve with the new Rep's job mate, was away last weekend or would have come along. No Red Astra's kicking off this time then :roll: :lol: :lol:

Martyn


----------

